# 56 Gallon Mossy Frog Paludarium



## tgregoire (Jul 21, 2010)

My buddies tank before I bought it and rebuilt it. He had a pair of d. Azureus in it. I will be totally changing it up and re-constructing it into a mossy vietnamese stream nook with a little "mountain run off" waterfall, which I will be housing my theloderma corticale, hopefully soon to be pair of theloderma corticale in!

Lets begin construction...




























Carved the old tank down to this, and decided to keep it as a (moss covered) center piece.


















Gorilla glueing the slate ledge to the glass.

















































































Dripwall construction.









Add a little foam support to the slate aswell.

Time to foam, starting with the main background.












































Carved the first side.









After both sides were foamed and carved.

Forgot to install plumbing for fogger, so I had to cut and foam it in.


























Outlet for fogger inside the tank.


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

Really nice build. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tgregoire (Jul 21, 2010)

No problem! I just posted the rest, but kind of screwed it up n posted it as a new thread, so check that one out as well.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

That looks awesome... Nice work!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Here's a link to the other thread, so it's easy to find:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...-gallon-mossy-frog-paludarium.html#post680908

Beautiful tank!


----------



## tgregoire (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks frogface! I appreciate the link as well, great idea!


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

Eos that's my old tank!


----------

